

Ask YC: What's the best way to resize images for web applications? - brooksbp

So our web app is starting to deal a lot with images of various sizes... per user.  So lots of images.  We've already ran into FS issues and whatnot, but now we're trying to decide the best way to 'code' resizing images functionality.<p>No, we don't want some Java applet.  Yes, we'd like to do this all in the background. Ie: as soon as a user uploads a photo, a script would resize it, make copies of diff sizes, etc...<p>What languages have good image support? What about compression?  <p>I heard Facebook is doing / did research on this to retain image quality when they do their resizes... any thoughts?<p>THANKS!
======
staunch
ImageMagick is the ultimate image manipulation chainsaw. It has bindings for a
ton of languages[1] and its own command line programs are quite good.[2]

1\. <http://www.imagemagick.org/script/api.php>

2\. <http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php>

------
myoung8
If you're using Rails, I suggest using attachment_fu with RMagick or
ImageScience.

------
brooksbp
What about PHP?

~~~
breily
PHP is definitely a good choice. The GD library pretty much does everything
you'd conceivably want to do to images.

<http://us2.php.net/gd>

